# legality of region decoders



## satz (Jan 25, 2005)

Those who watch dvds will know how many discs are 'locked' to a certain region so discs from other countries cannot be used as the players are normally region specific as well.

There are certain software and hardware solutions avaliable that break though this region protection so you can watch DVDs from any region on your player.

Is anyone aware of the legality (both in terms of man's law and God's law) of such things? Keep in mind we are talking about original discs here, so stealing is not an issue.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 25, 2005)

In New Zealand you just buy internationaly set DVD players and the problem is solved. If these are so common they are hardly illegal then. While I do not know your countries law I have always thought the special coding and region setting on DVDs are simply to make piracy impracticle and is not illegal. There is certainly nothing wrong with it where I am anyway. Australia should not be to different especially since we are right next to each other and have so many similar laws and trade agreements.

[Edited on 25-1-2005 by Abd_Yesua_alMasih]


----------

